# American Hoggers



## Tvveedie (Nov 4, 2011)

Lame?

Meh?

Best show on tv?


circle one


----------



## supaman002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lame


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 4, 2011)

Lame!!!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 4, 2011)

supaman002 said:


> Lame



true.

The question could be rhetorical even.  It looked about as real as Operation Repo and as exciting as watching dust form on a book cover. 

They better get into some hardcore boars and hope for the best.  All the canned squeals and grunts were quite pleasant to drift off to sleep with though.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 4, 2011)

saw several back-2-back episodes the other night when television was pretty bad when i was.

thought bubba was gonna man-slap his sister!

da new guy looked lost in space. you could tell he just didn't know how to act given the situation. pawpaw should have gone over and broke the ice... "son, you can slap me ifin it help you feel like one of the family!"

where i am lately, TV has been so bad, i almost consider this show acceptable. thank got for the internet!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 4, 2011)

I will say the sausage makin part was funny enough.  That ole man can't make a sausage fit for anyone, but he seemed to like 'm jes fine.  He spilt ALL the pepper though.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 4, 2011)

Why go to all the trouble of putting shackles on those hogs? Why risk injury to load them live?

If you really want to get rid of them, stab,spear or shoot them after the dogs are clear. 

I watched two episodes last night and they were lame.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 5, 2011)

*lame!*


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 7, 2011)

They may go release them in another area and wait for someone to call to have them removed so they have a show to tape.  Sounds hokey pokey though.


----------



## markland (Nov 7, 2011)

Lame about as bad as the other hog show that was on!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 7, 2011)

They mention why they live catch them in one of the episodes. The keep them in a pen till they get a good number and then cart them all at once to a slaughter house and donate to charity. In the same episode they had to shoot 1 that was just to big to wrangle and they said they don't like to kill'em in the field due to the tx heat and trying to keep the meat fresh during an all day hunt. 

That said I do agree they are over the top and I know they put some of it on just for show.


----------



## FrankTinFL (Nov 9, 2011)

Lame but the gratuitous breast shots were appreciated!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 9, 2011)

FrankTinFL said:


> Lame but the gratuitous breast shots were appreciated!



no doubt.


----------



## markland (Nov 10, 2011)

If ya want to look at really beautiful women and breasts shots there are alot better shows on TV for that!  I don't watch hog hunting on TV to look at decent looking women, I want to see some real hog hunting action!  There are plenty of places to find much better looking women on TV!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

markland said:


> If ya want to look at really beautiful women and breasts shots there are alot better shows on TV for that!  I don't watch hog hunting on TV to look at decent looking women, I want to see some real hog hunting action!  There are plenty of places to find much better looking women on TV!





Funny, Lady Hoggers is premiering soon and American Hoggers is season finale.  Just saying, it's ironically.


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im not a hog hunter, but this show is awful.  They have some pretty sorry dogs too from what i have seen.


----------



## Darrenmd (Nov 15, 2011)

Not very impressive....


----------



## old blue dog (Nov 15, 2011)

He needs that thousand dollars back that he paid for them useless dogs that don't know how to hunt. If you got to shine the hogs and show them to the dogs then why waste there time. The dogs are always walking behind the truck or behind the horses until a hog runs out in front of the dogs. Sight dogs not scent dogs. That would never work around here.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 15, 2011)

It's comical to say the least.  Not what I'd call true hoggin', or what I'm use too here in Georgia, but it is something to watch, if not only for a chuckle or two.  I will say this:  Leah is one good looking woman!  I think she's the best hogger on the show, bar none.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2011)

All you doggers doggin them.....ain't this the spot and stalk section

I LOVE the show............of course the producers are gonna get in their say and have them do certain things they may not normally do, but thats TV the way THEY want it.

I agree that it ain't you GA Boys and how Ya'll do it:nono: 

But they are catching hogs!

The ole man has been doin it since before his kids were born, they are now doin it, it is IMHO a Beautiful Family Tradition

They brought out traps and caught some too

Krystal may not be that great lookin if you seen her at the mall, but chasing hogs all day......Me Likey!  ALOT! 

She has some friends that would look great ANYWHERE!

They are COUNTRY and I give them a BIG Thumbs Up!

I love what they are doing, and I like the show! 

2 things that do stick out to me are 1, I wanna slap the big boy for Layin a finger on his sis....He may be able to whoop me, but I would get my point across him for sure! I hated to see that!

Second, did they ever say how much they get paid?
Per hog I am assuming?

I am lookin forward to watching the ladies new show coming.......

Question, would you rather watch Housewives of wherever?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2011)

old blue dog said:


> He needs that thousand dollars back that he paid for them useless dogs that don't know how to hunt. If you got to shine the hogs and show them to the dogs then why waste there time. The dogs are always walking behind the truck or behind the horses until a hog runs out in front of the dogs. Sight dogs not scent dogs. That would never work around here.



Agree with this, but at least they didn't bring in a Great Dane


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Agree with this, but at least they didn't bring in a Great Dane



lol, i take it you seen hogs gone wild, that they are read idiots lol, it dont matter if you have have a cutt vest or not on a dog that big, he will surely get gutted sooner or later.


----------



## wayne worthy (Nov 17, 2011)

*american hoggers*

Think this one is bad did you see lady hoggers?


----------



## wayne worthy (Nov 17, 2011)

Derek Edge said:


> It's comical to say the least.  Not what I'd call true hoggin', or what I'm use too here in Georgia, but it is something to watch, if not only for a chuckle or two.  I will say this:  Leah is one good looking woman!  I think she's the best hogger on the show, bar none.



Not what we call hoggin here in East Texas either, and I wish them so called Lady hoggers wouldn't tell where there from. Makes me want to get my wife a boob job and film a hunt and sell it to A&E.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 17, 2011)

I literally watched the first minute of Lady Hoggers and was disgusted.  Turned the tv off and went to bed.  I will say however, the guy that came on the show last night, American Hoggers, I think his name was Ben, really seemed to have some good dogs, much better than the other guys.  I keep saying, I wish someone would just slap the mess out of the old man's son, he just seems a little to violent towards women for my taste.  I'd blasted that rattlesnake also, especially with all the dang dogs running around.  Some one invite that fool to Georgia, he may leave here with a different perspective on hog doggin'.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2011)

This show is about as exciting as waiting for rust to form on a plate of 316 Stainless Steel.

Just plain boring.  I think that the "old test pattern" that used to be on the television each night at the end of the programming day is more exciting than this fiasco cluster.


----------



## DLS (Nov 17, 2011)

*worse than lame*. I have been hunting hogs a long while now. These folks don't have a clue how to get rid of a hog problem. -- NOT A CLUE!!!--


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2011)

Every dog hunt I've been on in Ga you had to walk the dogs. Just like that show does. If Im gonna walk a dog around and jump it. I might as well just shoot the thing.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 17, 2011)

It started to grow on me.  

Good points = cute gurlies, hogs, guns
bad points = dude gettin all drama with his sister

I couldn't stay awake for the 2nd half of Lady Hoggers and forgot what happened in the first half.   I'm getting ready for Full Throttle now.  so more of the same as far as dames, hogs, and guns.


----------



## TBass (Nov 17, 2011)

How in the H can they justify four different shows on TV that are all about trapping, catching, killing hogs?!?!?  I understand one or two here and there but FOUR full-time, seasonal series about wild hogs?!?!?  C'mon now?!?!  All of these outdoor reality shows are ridiculous!  Reality shows in general are bad enough.  They build these "characters" to fit the stereotypes of the general public and put them on TV.  Hillbilly Handfishing is just as lame and ridiculous!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 17, 2011)

Call of the Wildman gotta fit in there too.  

but really now, watching Nancy Grace dance or Randy Jackson throwin "yo dogs" around isn't any better.  And I got every movie channel there is and it's just the same ones over and over.  I'll take Billy the Exterminator anytime rather than one solitary episode of LAw and Order or NCIS.  and I know that gets under some peoples' skin cause their's alot of folks who watch those shows.  But hey, give me AngieLand and midget wrestling anytime and I'm set.


----------



## TBass (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't ever been a big TV watcher, but this last 9 months of my wifes pregnancy, we've watched a lot.  It is so ate up with re-runs and everyones own version of reality TV.  It's so obvious that the world is way to involved in drama!  If ain't involving horsepower or good laughter, I ain't watching it!  Not even cartoons are worth watching anymore!


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 17, 2011)

cartoons went down hill when they took the original Looney Tunes out along with Mickey Mouse, Donald and the rest of the gang.


----------



## DLS (Nov 18, 2011)

These shows makes the appalation & southern people look, act & talk like they are  really stupid , I don't like it at all. NOT AT ALL


----------



## TBass (Nov 18, 2011)

DLS said:


> These shows makes the appalation & southern people look, act & talk like they are  really stupid , I don't like it at all. NOT AT ALL



That is a valid point!  People who get into these shows are people who perceive southerners as the usual stereotype that has been sprung on them for years.  It's not only southerners, it's any group of people.  THAT in itself stirs drama which is obviously where people see the cheap entertainment value.  I hate it, but I believe it to be fact.  Goes right into everyone who still believes that "NASCAR is just a bunch of dumb redneck hillbillies" and not knowing how innovative and high tech that sport has gotten since the 1940's.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 18, 2011)

DLS said:


> These shows makes the appalation & southern people look, act & talk like they are  really stupid , I don't like it at all. NOT AT ALL




If you use the misperception to get a TV show and bank it, who's really stupid?  I'll take being stereotyped and afluent over genius and broke all day.


----------



## Etter2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Idiots IMO.  How is catching 2 or 3 hogs from someone's property in texas helping them at all?  This dopey show is just a fake as any other reality show.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 28, 2011)

Lame


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 28, 2011)

i do like watching the show although much of its phoney.  Any hog hunter worth his salt would be doing some serious trapping.  Ooops, forgot trapping wild hogs does not make for an exciting TV show.  Someone would find out the hogs were shot inside the trap and PETA would be in town.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 28, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> i do like watching the show although much of its phoney.  Any hog hunter worth his salt would be doing some serious trapping.  Ooops, forgot trapping wild hogs does not make for an exciting TV show.  Someone would find out the hogs were shot inside the trap and PETA would be in town.



That would be Real TV, Not Reality TV!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it's funny that they use subtitles whenever dad talks.

I told my wife that the show is really very similar to the Real Housewives of _____________. You can fill in the blank however you want, but the shows are very, very close in their content...


----------



## DLS (Nov 30, 2011)

tvveedie said:


> if you use the misperception to get a tv show and bank it, who's really stupid?  I'll take being stereotyped and afluent over genius and broke all day.



what????


----------



## bucktail (Nov 30, 2011)

As lame as it may be there's a lot worse tv than chicks catching hogs. Like the news.


----------

